# Coconut Oil for Dogs



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I have also had coconut oil recommended for ear health.. I don't have the source.. but this was sent to me by my good friend who runs a pet food shop geared towards health:

Coconut oil can help both internally and externally. Caprylic Acid, a medium-chain fatty acid in coconut oil is deadly to candida cells (a type of yeast). The ear canal is a perfect environment for yeast to grow, and many chronic ear proble
ms in dogs and cats are yeast related. When yeast infects the skin or ears, applying coconut oil topically to the infected skin will help control the infection. Applied topically, coconut oil promotes healing of damaged tissue and has antimicrobial properties to aid in controlling yeast or bacterial infections on the skin.


----------

